

Why innocent people plead guilty - dking1525
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/nov/20/why-innocent-people-plead-guilty/?insrc=hpss

======
greenyoda
Duplicate post: this article is currently on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8544775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8544775)

